# Need a laptop at around 50k



## bhaskar (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello guys.. I want to buy a new laptop.. Please help with ur valuable suggestions...Following the template.

1) My budget is 50-52k

2) Screen size-15" - 16" screen

3)Main usage will be watching movies, playing games casually, programming.

4) I want a good quality Full HD screen, I have seen the new Dell XPS. it has Nvidia 420M. How is it? The sony vaio also look appealing to me. I hav heard that its 5650 is underclocked, but i am not a heavy gamer. So please suggest some.


----------



## modder (Nov 1, 2010)

> I want a good quality Full HD screen


Go with Sony Vaio, then. Model nos.: VPCEA36FG (i5) or VPCEB36FG (i3). No other manufacture offers 1080p display, in your budget, *in India*. From what I know, Ati 5650 can't handle Full HD resolution.

*new* Dell XPS with 4XXM series GPU not yet released in India and since it comes with i7, it will definitely cost a *bomb* like the HP Envy series.


----------



## tboss (Nov 2, 2010)

IMHO, you should checkout the Lenovo Y560 59 051026 Laptop, it has really good specs: Intel Core i5 460M, 4GB DDR3 1066MHz, 500GB, 1GB Graphics ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730, Black, HDMI, Camera 1.3M, Bluetooth 2.1, Card Reader, Rambo Tray, 15.6" HD LED Glare, Black, 6Cell, and Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bits.


----------



## modder (Nov 2, 2010)

^display problem, unless you get an LG one

Widespread Y560 Display Problem? - Lenovo Community


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2010)

How about this?
eBay India: Asus K42Ja Gaming Laptop 640GB 2GB Graphic Card Core i5 (item 380283013582 end time 06-Nov-2010 12:48:38 IST)


----------



## bhaskar (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2010)

Of all the laptops suggested here, only Sony Vaio EB36 has Full HD (1080p) screen. Others have only 1366x768 (slightly better resolution than 720p). In India, there are not many options for Full HD under 50k.
Have a look at this Asus G51JX X3 laptop.


----------



## modder (Nov 2, 2010)

red dragon said:


> How about this?
> eBay India: Asus K42Ja Gaming Laptop 640GB 2GB Graphic Card Core i5 (item 380283013582 end time 06-Nov-2010 12:48:38 IST)



I've seen this one in the market, but the 14" screen is *little* small, otherwise very very good, total VFM + has support page + service provided by rashi peripherals.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 3, 2010)

Just saw that Dell has launched the new XPS series in India. Check out this one: Dell XPS 15.


----------



## modder (Nov 3, 2010)

^says 435M only compatible with i7  & whereTF is 445M. Dell, 'd' for disappointment.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 3, 2010)

modder said:


> Go with Sony Vaio, then. Model nos.: VPCEA36FG (i5) or VPCEB36FG (i3). No other manufacture offers 1080p display, in your budget, *in India*. From what I know,* Ati 5650 can't handle Full HD resolution*.
> 
> *new* Dell XPS with 4XXM series GPU not yet released in India and since it comes with i7, it will definitely cost a *bomb* like the HP Envy series.



Comon mate, that aint true !

Even desktop cards like 5770 struggle is a few games at 1080p. So your argument is not really valid. 5650 is a decent mid range GPU, can do most games in med at 1080p. I have used a 4650 on an XPS 16, most games run fine...

anyways, if you want to see how these mobile graphics cards stack up against each other and some desktop cards as well, check out this article:ATI Laptop graphics cards compared..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

modder said:


> ^says 435M only compatible with i7  & whereTF is 445M. Dell, 'd' for disappointment.



Haha..nice 1!!


----------



## bhaskar (Nov 5, 2010)

aniket.cain said:


> Of all the laptops suggested here, only Sony Vaio EB36 has Full HD (1080p) screen. Others have only 1366x768 (slightly better resolution than 720p). In India, there are not many options for Full HD under 50k.
> Have a look at this Asus G51JX X3 laptop.



What is the price of this model?


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 7, 2010)

bhaskar said:


> What is the price of this model?



average price is around 63000 INR, the least i have found out is 59173 INR. Link is here: *shopping.indiatimes.20north.com/product/?mid=1&pid=B00361G0ZO&src=search

bisari thaka, muko koba....kiba bhal pale....

NVidia GTS 360M in Asus G51JX X3 doesnt support DX11 but the plus point is it has 1080p res thus meeting your requirements.

loi luwa...loi luwa...


----------



## bgactive (Nov 8, 2010)

bhaskar said:


> Hello guys.. I want to buy a new laptop.. Please help with ur valuable suggestions...Following the template.
> 
> 1) My budget is 50-52k
> 
> ...



Please check Asus K52JR SX196D Laptop (Ci3 2G 500G 1G), ( *www.anythinginit.com/product-details.asp?ppk=9953&scpk=36 )I do not know about the full HD but I am using for high end gaming & its working well even with HD Movie, I will fit in to your budget


----------



## bhaskar (Nov 9, 2010)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> average price is around 63000 INR, the least i have found out is 59173 INR



Its price is more than my budget... Ki koru?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 9, 2010)

Considering all of your requirements, I suggest you should buy Sony Vaio EB36.
It has got a FullHD, 15.6" screen, Core i3-370, 4GB RAM, and a 5650 GPU. Yes, it is underclocked, but it will only affect the gameplay by 4-5 FPS in most games. And the positive is that it will run much cooler, and the laptop will last longer than HP ones which go kaput before you can even finish a couple of games. It is a trade-off worth considering. If you are willing to give up the FullHD screen, then there are quite a few other options. But for the screen you want, only EB36 is in your budget in India.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 9, 2010)

bhaskar said:


> Its price is more than my budget... Ki koru?



Decide you will have either you should have a full HD 1080p screen or a 720p screen with good mid range graphics cards such as 57XX/56XX series....Thats what you can get below 50k


----------



## bhaskar (Nov 11, 2010)

aniket.cain said:


> Considering all of your requirements, I suggest you should buy Sony Vaio EB36.
> It has got a FullHD, 15.6" screen, Core i3-370, 4GB RAM, and a 5650 GPU. Yes, it is underclocked, but it will only affect the gameplay by 4-5 FPS in most games. And the positive is that it will run much cooler, and the laptop will last longer than HP ones which go kaput before you can even finish a couple of games. It is a trade-off worth considering. If you are willing to give up the FullHD screen, then there are quite a few other options. But for the screen you want, only EB36 is in your budget in India.



Thanx for ur detailed explanation. I wont mind that 4-5 fps lack in d games. Now any info on Vaio EB36 will help. I think its d best laptop for my needs.

Is there any difference between EB36 and EB26?


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 11, 2010)

bhaskar said:


> Thanx for ur detailed explanation. I wont mind that 4-5 fps lack in d games. Now any info on Vaio EB36 will help. I think its d best laptop for my needs.
> 
> Is there any difference between EB36 and EB26?



EB36: Intel® Core™ i3-370M Processor 2.40 GHz ~52k INR

EB26: Intel® Core™ i3-350M Processor 2.26 GHz ~52k INR

I found another one....

EB16: Intel® Core™ i3-330M processor 2.13 GHz ~50k INR


----------



## bhaskar (Nov 12, 2010)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> EB36: Intel® Core™ i3-370M Processor 2.40 GHz ~52k INR



I will then go for this one... What abt u?


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 15, 2010)

bhaskar said:


> I will then go for this one... What abt u?



still at crossroads....but wont go too high....you have a good budget....not my luxury...


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 16, 2010)

buy 
eBay India: Asus K42JA, i3 ,5470 2gb ATi gaming laptop (item 180588053606 end time 15-Dec-2010 23:54:30 IST)

or
eBay India: Asus K42Ja gaming laptops (10 free gifts ) (item 180576469103 end time 18-Nov-2010 12:14:11 IST)


----------

